# Ban Niggers, Not Guns



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2014)

Saw this on Reddit and thought it was pretty funny. Anybody know if there is any truth to it? Sounds a little bit off to me that if you subtracted gun crimes committed by black Americans from the statistics that our gun crime rates would be the same as socialist countries.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 2, 2014)

Black people have indeed proven they can be a little trigger happy.


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2014)

It's those 'KRAZY' blacks killing our children in our schools,great observation..


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 2, 2014)

^good point...   what a bunch of nuts!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 2, 2014)

charley said:


> It's those 'KRAZY' blacks killing our children in our schools,great observation..



charley, if you keep thinking with logic you might get attacked by certain members of the forum......


----------



## independent (Jul 2, 2014)

Dont forget the mexicans.


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> charley, if you keep thinking with logic you might get attacked by certain members of the forum......




.....more than true Mr. REDDOG...


----------



## BadGas (Jul 2, 2014)

charley said:


> It's those 'KRAZY' blacks killing our children in our schools,great observation..



They must have purchased their guns from black people. Behind every white person that commits murder, must be a black person selling them the murder weapons. Otherwise, why would white people do such a thing??


----------



## BadGas (Jul 2, 2014)

^^^ Totally fucking bullshitting ^^^


----------



## BadGas (Jul 2, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dont forget the mexicans.



Yeah, but they get a pass because they invented Mexican food!


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 2, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Yeah, but they get a pass because they invented Mexican food!



I was gonna say besides selling a little pot and coke Mexicans are to busy landscaping and running taco joints.  It's the crazy white people and the unemployed niggas doing all the killin.  I'm officially accusing the mexicans of creating delicious food.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 2, 2014)

There are a lot of factors that need to be taken in when comparing crime rates with other countries..  especially when singling out guns being that in  some countries they are illegal.  For instance violent crime, which includes guns and other weapons, when compared per capita the US is no where near the top.  In 2002 we were I think 22nd.  I havent looked it up in a while. 

Point being taking away the guns does not take away the crime.

and yes nigger suck and mexican food is amaze balls


----------



## BadGas (Jul 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I was gonna say besides selling a little pot and coke Mexicans are to busy landscaping and running taco joints.  It's the crazy white people and the unemployed niggas doing all the killin.  I'm officially accusing the mexicans of creating delicious food.



I second this


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Caught this late, In Amerika there a bunch of fruit loops that want to solve all there problems with weapons. Not just blacks, but all races. 

In my neck of the woods a damn Jap went off and killed a bunch of people.


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2014)

In a land of ever increasing wealth for the already wealthy, and more poverty for the existing poor, it's a wonder there's not more death & mayhem.... I can't believe that more rich people aren't the target of anger , due to a seemingly hopeless situation....     imo


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 2, 2014)

charley said:


> In a land of ever increasing wealth for the already wealthy, and more poverty for the existing poor, it's a wonder there's not more death & mayhem.... I can't believe that more rich people aren't the target of anger , due to a seemingly hopeless situation.... imo



It takes to much effort to infiltrate their gated communities...not that I've tried...


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2014)

I can dig that, well said chuck!


----------



## BadGas (Jul 2, 2014)

Guns arent the problem, people are. We all know that. Violence Is the excuse the government uses so It can slowly and methodically disarm the American people. They already created the Patriot Act, which allows them to violate our rights In the name of security, but the full bypass of our Constitutional rights and the real atrocities can't happen until they take your guns. Without guns, the Constitution is a meaningless document. Just ask the Chinese people. Their Constitution is almost verbatim to ours, except the part about right to bear arms. Thats why Chinese people get run over by tanks when they protest.  Our Constitution grants us rights. Its up to us to defend our Constitution, protect her and our rights. If the government gets our guns like they plan on doing, goodbye USA..hello China! I believe every citizen should be armed In this country! Crime wouldnt be a major issue. Shit would take care of itself.


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2014)

Its all socioeconomic. Just wait til the dollar collapses. You're going to see many european americans resort to barbarism and lunacy. Boca Raton is going to look like Sierra Leone. Seattle like Somalia. 

When you cant eat or play angry birds anymore...and you have 3 long guns and 4 pistols with more ammo than you know what to do with, bad things will start to happen.


----------



## BadGas (Jul 2, 2014)

SFW said:


> Its all socioeconomic. Just wait til the dollar collapses. You're going to see many european americans resort to barbarism and lunacy. Boca Raton is going to look like Sierra Leone. Seattle like Somalia.
> 
> When you cant eat or play angry birds anymore...and you have 3 long guns and 4 pistols with more ammo than you know what to do with, bad things will start to happen.



If it got to this point, bad things will have already happened! Having 3 to 4 long guns will be the only reason your still around. Thats when the real militias will start forming...to maintain order.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2014)

SFW said:


> Its all socioeconomic. Just wait til the dollar collapses. You're going to see many european americans resort to barbarism and lunacy. Boca Raton is going to look like Sierra Leone. Seattle like Somalia.
> 
> When you cant eat or play angry birds anymore...and you have 3 long guns and 4 pistols with more ammo than you know what to do with, bad things will start to happen.




They're already throwing around the new Amero..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_monetary_union

They should print this in english.


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 2, 2014)

We're fucked. Buy ammo and food now.  And petro.....Time for Mad Max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 2, 2014)

What's petro?  Is that like dry dog food?  Are we going to have to live on dry dog food do you think.  I fed my puppy Nutro dog food and he threw it up nonstop....this is not comforting at all.


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2014)

the gun argument just keeps us at each others throats ... which is exactly what the ruling class wants.  In effect any squabble or dispute that keeps us hating each other , plays into their hands...    white vs black, jew vs arab, left vs right....


----------



## Watson (Jul 3, 2014)

^what Charlie said....

no better thing to keep the masses minds occupied......

we've got to all keep fucking until there is no race issue.....


----------



## bucknaked (Jul 3, 2014)

charley said:


> It's those 'KRAZY' blacks killing our children in our schools,great observation..




No offense, Charley. I usually like your posts but in this case you need to turn off your MSNBC and dig a little deeper and you'll find out those guys didnt kill anybody. But the peeps who did, were definitely white. However, this is about numbers and it is a fact that niggers with guns are the leading cause of gun violence in the US. Facts are facts


----------



## bucknaked (Jul 3, 2014)

charley said:


> the gun argument just keeps us at each others throats ... which is exactly what the ruling class wants.  In effect any squabble or dispute that keeps us hating each other , plays into their hands...    white vs black, jew vs arab, left vs right....



Dead nuts on this post! D


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 3, 2014)

more 10x more people die due to lack of health care than by homocide and double that die from medical malpractice


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2014)

You know, I can't point at an individual race that do this, but what comes to my mind are the movies that glorifies weapons and thuggery that come out of hollywood. I think they have  some blame in this. There was no, Boys in the hood, South Central or menace to society when I was a kid.  On that some note there was no Natural born killers, either. I Can't even count how many fist fights I had when I was a kid, but in this day and age, I would've been shot dead.

There were movies like Rocky and Jaws. Yes, they showed movies about Al Copone And Bank Robberies.. But no kids doing drive buys. If you have such a weak mind and are so much of a follower you have to join a gang and kill somebody just to prove you're hard, Walk up to man and fist fight. Not shoot his ass in the back, or a woman for that matter.

Just one mans opinion.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 3, 2014)

My guns haven't killed anyone..... yet


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> My guns haven't killed anyone..... yet


late bloomer


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 3, 2014)

petroleum...    dont feed your dog it.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> My guns haven't killed anyone..... yet



Lol, maybe you should stay in that shangri-la, don't come down South cause you just might have too.


----------



## mattsilf (Jul 3, 2014)

Blacks mighr be responsible for more gun crimes, but doesnt it seem that whites are always responsible for the nasty pervert crimes like child molestation and rape, etc. Makes me fucking sick!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 3, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Lol, maybe you should stay in that shangri-la, don't come down South cause you just might have too.



I always bring a pistol when traveling.... as the saying goes "Id rather be caught with it than with out it"


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 3, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Blacks mighr be responsible for more gun crimes, but doesnt it seem that whites are always responsible for the nasty pervert crimes like child molestation and rape, etc. Makes me fucking sick!




^^black


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 3, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Blacks mighr be responsible for more gun crimes, but doesnt it seem that whites are always responsible for the nasty pervert crimes like child molestation and rape, etc. Makes me fucking sick!


truth is the media doesnt care about black children, so you dont here about it as much, but go on Megan's law and search your area and you'll see sick bastards are not exclusive to any race


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I always bring a pistol when traveling.... as the saying goes "Id rather be caught with it than with out it"



Good man, Skinny.  A pistol or a piece, not a gun. Guns are those big fuckers on ships or howitzers.


----------



## mattsilf (Jul 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> ^^black



Lmao No, white as can be. Pa Dutch!!


----------



## mattsilf (Jul 3, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> truth is the media doesnt care about black children, so you dont here about it as much, but go on Megan's law and search your area and you'll see sick bastards are not exclusive to any race



That is probably the truth, never thought of that


----------



## charley (Jul 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I always bring a pistol when traveling.... as the saying goes "Id rather be caught with it than with out it"




.... get caught with a pistol when traveling in philly pa, you're going to jail...we have those shity corporate prisons here, once you're there they won't let you go , because they're making money off your stay...    not good ..


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 3, 2014)

charley said:


> .... get caught with a pistol when traveling in philly pa, you're going to jail...we have those shity corporate prisons here, once you're there they won't let you go , because they're making money off your stay...    not good ..


I saw a 20/20 episode on a Pa judge getting kickbacks from those jails, paid for a yacht he kept in Cape May NJ, even named it something like "your time" or "hard time" something brazen like that


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 3, 2014)

charley said:


> .... get caught with a pistol when traveling in philly pa, you're going to jail...we have those shity corporate prisons here, once you're there they won't let you go , because they're making money off your stay...    not good ..




I don't really have a reason to go there but if I did I would have to fly and they would probably not let me check my pistol on that flight... but I have taken it to alaska and montana...you just cant bring ammo you have to buy it there its considered like hazmat material or something or so i was told.  but I was mostly referring to drive traveling to different cities in nevada and cali.


----------



## independent (Jul 3, 2014)

Btw im going shooting today, my son reloaded a shit ton of ammo. Time to blast some shit.


----------



## charley (Jul 3, 2014)

...if you don't enjoy your stay in philly, you can cross the Ben Franklin bridge to Camden NJ, and really have a bad day, murder capitol of the USA...


----------



## charley (Jul 3, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I saw a 20/20 episode on a Pa judge getting kickbacks from those jails, paid for a yacht he kept in Cape May NJ, even named it something like "your time" or "hard time" something brazen like that



.....it's true, they were keeping children in jail to increase corporate profits..& receive kick backs..


----------



## mac10chap (Jul 3, 2014)

charley said:


> .... get caught with a pistol when traveling in philly pa, you're going to jail...we have those shity corporate prisons here, once you're there they won't let you go , because they're making money off your stay...    not good ..



That's why I like living in Texas.  I've got my CHL so it doesnt really matter where I carry my gun.  However, we can travel with a concealed pistol in our vehicle even without a CHL so long as you are traveling from county to county.  Believe it or not, it's not very hard to do.  I live just south of Houston and work 30 minutes away from my house and pass through 3 counties on my way to the office.


----------



## charley (Jul 3, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> That's why I like living in Texas.  I've got my CHL so it doesnt really matter where I carry my gun.  However, we can travel with a concealed pistol in our vehicle even without a CHL so long as you are traveling from county to county.  Believe it or not, it's not very hard to do.  I live just south of Houston and work 30 minutes away from my house and pass through 3 counties on my way to the office.



.... here in philly they carry illegal , you got to be careful on the road, people will wave a pistol at you on the road, I've had it happen twice. Then you have all the nut-balls driving while carrying ..  a couple days ago, some one double parked in North Philly , and was shot dead in a 'road rage' event.  In a city like philly , there's no space, no room to breath, everything is crowded with angry residents... plus all the 'young people' have guns, very scary..


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 3, 2014)

charley said:


> .....it's true, they were keeping children in jail to increase corporate profits..& receive kick backs..




I seen that too. It was a crooked judge sending kids to youth prisons because they talked back to their mothers and teachers, or stole something.

That mutha phuqa should'a got his ass locked up.


----------



## BadGas (Jul 3, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Blacks mighr be responsible for more gun crimes, but doesnt it seem that whites are always responsible for the nasty pervert crimes like child molestation and rape, etc. Makes me fucking sick!



Not true. We're more interested in crimes that yield high rates of return, like insider trading or embezzlement.


----------



## bucknaked (Jul 3, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Blacks mighr be responsible for more gun crimes, but doesnt it seem that whites are always responsible for the nasty pervert crimes like child molestation and rape, etc. Makes me fucking s
> 
> I dunno about whitey out numbering the niggs onrape, but that damn MSNBC catch a predator is horrible PR for us white folk!!!  Maybe they should air a couple episodes closer to down town rather than focising on the suburbs to try and even it a to try evening it out a bit.... Then again, iits not as.dramatic catching niggs doing it because we already know its happening.and we exxpect it


----------



## Watson (Jul 3, 2014)

Almost anyone who lives outside the gun culture of America would never want every fucker to be able to own a gun.....

having said that, if i lived in the US, i still wouldnt buy a gun

everyone says their guns never killed anyone.....until they kill someone.......everyones guns can be stolen and used.......


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2014)

> having said that, if i lived in the US, i still wouldnt buy a gun


 If you are unwilling to protect yourself and your loved ones with deadly force, then what good are you? That coked up rican kicking in your door at 2 am to rape your girl and pee on your kids, has a .380 with him. Hes gonna make you and your peed on kids watch as he fucks your wifes ass without lube. Oh and his buddies are next. then they may or may not kill you when its over. Plus they are gonna take all your valuables...which doesnt even matter after you just witnessed your son being peed on and your wifes asshole turned into chopmeat. And all of that could of been prevented with that mossberg 500 you almost bought last week. Too bad. Just the sound of that bitch going off would of sent chico and jose scattering back to their honda accord, to assfuck and rob another family. 

But youre in aus and they have pretty much disarmed the population. Sucks.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 3, 2014)

Griffith said:


> Almost anyone who lives outside the gun culture of America would never want every fucker to be able to own a gun.....
> 
> having said that, if i lived in the US, i still wouldnt buy a gun
> 
> everyone says their guns never killed anyone.....until they kill someone.......everyones guns can be stolen and used.......


guns are fun for the whole family, there are some cool outdoor ranges where you can plug at some paper targets, or when I drive to vegas I pull off in the desert and blast at whatever I find. work on accuracy and plink a few cans. like anything else, fishing, or hunting or just targets. I'm not a hunter, I like deer and all but I would rather just BBQ a steak and not deal with the blood and guts. It took a while for my wife to come around, at first she freaked out if I even held it in front of her, after she got over the fear she been begging me to go to the range. I dont like toy guns tho


----------



## BadGas (Jul 4, 2014)

So..if u dont like guns, dont get one. The cops will protect u n ur loved ones.


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2014)

SFW said:


> If you are unwilling to protect yourself and your loved ones with deadly force, then what good are you? That coked up rican kicking in your door at 2 am to rape your girl and pee on your kids, has a .380 with him. Hes gonna make you and your peed on kids watch as he fucks your wifes ass without lube. Oh and his buddies are next. then they may or may not kill you when its over. Plus they are gonna take all your valuables...which doesnt even matter after you just witnessed your son being peed on and your wifes asshole turned into chopmeat. And all of that could of been prevented with that mossberg 500 you almost bought last week. Too bad. Just the sound of that bitch going off would of sent chico and jose scattering back to their honda accord, to assfuck and rob another family.
> 
> But youre in aus and they have pretty much disarmed the population. Sucks.



lower the dose already bro.....


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> guns are fun for the whole family, there are some cool outdoor ranges where you can plug at some paper targets, or when I drive to vegas I pull off in the desert and blast at whatever I find. work on accuracy and plink a few cans. like anything else, fishing, or hunting or just targets. I'm not a hunter, I like deer and all but I would rather just BBQ a steak and not deal with the blood and guts. It took a while for my wife to come around, at first she freaked out if I even held it in front of her, after she got over the fear she been begging me to go to the range. I dont like toy guns tho



grew up on a huge wheat farm, family is still all there, ive shot roos in the 1000s easy because they eat the crops and tample fuck out of it,

love clay target/target shooting, but never got a thrill out of killing animals, just not my thing... blasting fuck out of something for no reason just seems gay....


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2014)

BadGas said:


> So..if u dont like guns, dont get one. The cops will protect u n ur loved ones.



i dont expect anyone to do sweet fuck all.....someone comes into my house should know my house better than me, i wont make it fast nor painless....


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2014)

Guys daughter gets molested. Guy finds out. Guy goes to molesters parents house and knocks on door. Molester comes to the door. Guy shoots molester in front of his parents. 
True story.  This happened 4 weeks ago 10 miles from my house. 
This 'guy' will spend 2 to 3 years in the county jail and be released. This is the only good thing about the Good Ole Boy system.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know what my point is but it is something to do with pro guns.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> I don't know what my point is but it is something to do with pro guns.
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



If he would'a just shot both the parents too, then he could'a just said it was the ambien and he could'a sued. That's how you do the shiite.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)

Iron I like the way you think.  I might need your assistance brainstorming the perfect.......slumber party....


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 4, 2014)

BadGas said:


> So..if u dont like guns, dont get one. The cops will protect u n ur loved ones.



That's a good one.  So after your family has been peed on, the cops will show up and save the day


----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> Guys daughter gets molested. Guy finds out. Guy goes to molesters parents house and knocks on door. Molester comes to the door. Guy shoots molester in front of his parents.
> True story.  This happened 4 weeks ago 10 miles from my house.
> This 'guy' will spend 2 to 3 years in the county jail and be released. This is the only good thing about the Good Ole Boy system.
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



... I can understand wanting to waste that piece of shit molester, I'd want to do the same thing, plus the 'shooter' of the freak shouldn't have to do real time, maybe just some community service ...   children need adults to protect them, & imo this father was doing just that...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dont forget the mexicans.



I like Mexican food. And DGG


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 4, 2014)

^^^^.  At least they didn't use a gun on that guy.  It could have hurt him


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 5, 2014)

Griffith said:


> grew up on a huge wheat farm, family is still all there, ive shot roos in the 1000s easy because they eat the crops and tample fuck out of it,
> 
> love clay target/target shooting, but never got a thrill out of killing animals, just not my thing... blasting fuck out of something for no reason just seems gay....


my grandfather in law has a crested wheat farm in new mexico, I love working on it, I used to go out every year and drive the tractor and chisel the field, I love how the soil smells when it gets rotated


----------

